# Clear Vue dust collector install



## BillyJ (Aug 18, 2009)

*Getting started - day 1 *

I finally finished the cabinet doors for my client, and at this moment my next job will not begin for another week or two. Thus, it's time for me to turn my attention to the neglected shop. I mentioned that I had purchased probably the last Clear Vue dust collector from the previous owner, Ed Morgano, back in May. My first order of business - complete the dust collector room.

I had already dedicated a place for the collector when I moved in, and roughed in the area. I knew I was either going to buy a cyclone some day, or at the very least, use my Jet collector. If left with the last option, I would still have to pipe the shop (and I would probably not be able to use the unit efficiently - a selling point for me to use in convincing my wife that I should purchase a new one).

I'm going to put some foam boards on the walls to cut down on some noise.



The room is 3' wide by 4' deep, with a ceiling height of 11' 2". I put furnace filters on top to allow heat to escape. I know how those 5 hp motors can get after using them on a hot summer day!



After finishing the top, I turned my attention to painting the parts. I've read some blogs where people said they would not purchase a Clear Vue because it had to be put together. Well, I enjoy putting things together, and feel I will be able to customize this way beyond any welded dust collector - that was one of the selling points for me.



The parts you see are for the motor and blower housing, and some clips. I primed them, and intend to paint the parts black, with a white mounting bracket for the motor (at the point of these pictures, I had not built them).

Although I already wired the room for 220v, and also have a light in the closet, I'm going to rewire with a junction box, some switches (so I can work on it without having to flip the circuit), and the relay. That will be in my next blog.

Getting itchy for this collector to do it's job!!!!


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

BillyJ said:


> *Getting started - day 1 *
> 
> I finally finished the cabinet doors for my client, and at this moment my next job will not begin for another week or two. Thus, it's time for me to turn my attention to the neglected shop. I mentioned that I had purchased probably the last Clear Vue dust collector from the previous owner, Ed Morgano, back in May. My first order of business - complete the dust collector room.
> 
> ...


Looking good. I have had my Clearvue for many years and love it. I heard someone has purchased Clearvue from Ed and has the website going. I built a steel frame with rubber cushions for the collector. It reduced the niose quite a bit. Insulating the walls should help more. Cyclones are noisy but worth the investment. There are many tools that must be used with a dust collector.

Have Fun, John


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

BillyJ said:


> *Getting started - day 1 *
> 
> I finally finished the cabinet doors for my client, and at this moment my next job will not begin for another week or two. Thus, it's time for me to turn my attention to the neglected shop. I mentioned that I had purchased probably the last Clear Vue dust collector from the previous owner, Ed Morgano, back in May. My first order of business - complete the dust collector room.
> 
> ...


This looks like a fun project.
I have seen how nice others have customized their clear vues on the web site.
Good luck with the rest of this installation, and thanks for posting your progress.


----------



## spanky46 (Feb 12, 2009)

BillyJ said:


> *Getting started - day 1 *
> 
> I finally finished the cabinet doors for my client, and at this moment my next job will not begin for another week or two. Thus, it's time for me to turn my attention to the neglected shop. I mentioned that I had purchased probably the last Clear Vue dust collector from the previous owner, Ed Morgano, back in May. My first order of business - complete the dust collector room.
> 
> ...


Nice work, looking forward to seeing the finished product!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

BillyJ said:


> *Getting started - day 1 *
> 
> I finally finished the cabinet doors for my client, and at this moment my next job will not begin for another week or two. Thus, it's time for me to turn my attention to the neglected shop. I mentioned that I had purchased probably the last Clear Vue dust collector from the previous owner, Ed Morgano, back in May. My first order of business - complete the dust collector room.
> 
> ...


Good for you BJ, hope it does what you expect it too. I bought the HF 139.00 special, but am cleaning the shop first before installing it. Yea, you heard me right, I'm finally cleaning the shop with the help of Dave Craig and Rustic Rick. I got a pile outside the garage about 10' high, the wife wants to add to it from the basement before we call the junk man to haul it away. 
The see through collector will be invaluable. Good luck buddy. mike


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

BillyJ said:


> *Getting started - day 1 *
> 
> I finally finished the cabinet doors for my client, and at this moment my next job will not begin for another week or two. Thus, it's time for me to turn my attention to the neglected shop. I mentioned that I had purchased probably the last Clear Vue dust collector from the previous owner, Ed Morgano, back in May. My first order of business - complete the dust collector room.
> 
> ...


lookin good so far BJ


----------



## BillyJ (Aug 18, 2009)

BillyJ said:


> *Getting started - day 1 *
> 
> I finally finished the cabinet doors for my client, and at this moment my next job will not begin for another week or two. Thus, it's time for me to turn my attention to the neglected shop. I mentioned that I had purchased probably the last Clear Vue dust collector from the previous owner, Ed Morgano, back in May. My first order of business - complete the dust collector room.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. I've always dreamed of having a shop with dedicated piping for dust collection. The Jet did me well when I was in the garage and had my machines in close quarters. But now that I'm here, I have to push from machine to machine. I'm working on the electrical box now, hope to finish that today.


----------



## TulsaWoodSmith (Mar 17, 2009)

BillyJ said:


> *Getting started - day 1 *
> 
> I finally finished the cabinet doors for my client, and at this moment my next job will not begin for another week or two. Thus, it's time for me to turn my attention to the neglected shop. I mentioned that I had purchased probably the last Clear Vue dust collector from the previous owner, Ed Morgano, back in May. My first order of business - complete the dust collector room.
> 
> ...


Bill, I need to redo my collection system too--now you have shamed me into actually doing it. Our friendship may just put me in the soup line.

I'll just tell Cynthia it is all your fault.

Michael


----------



## toconnel50 (Dec 31, 2011)

BillyJ said:


> *Getting started - day 1 *
> 
> I finally finished the cabinet doors for my client, and at this moment my next job will not begin for another week or two. Thus, it's time for me to turn my attention to the neglected shop. I mentioned that I had purchased probably the last Clear Vue dust collector from the previous owner, Ed Morgano, back in May. My first order of business - complete the dust collector room.
> 
> ...


Did you run a Ground Wire through the Duct?


> Static Electricity can be explosive.
> Looks good…How many hours are involved


?


----------



## BillyJ (Aug 18, 2009)

*Motor is up, but not running yet*

There is a simple reason for the delay in this install - I don't like to spend money on things I will not use. Yes, I will use the dust collector, but I had to convince myself that adding the vibration isolator brackets would be worth the investment in the long run.

I changed a couple of things in the motor mount bracket. First, rather than using the MDF (not that it would have been bad), I made a plywood motor mount. If you haven't visited Bill Pentz's web page on dust collection, you owe it to yourself (http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/index.cfm). Talk about an education!

In his discussion on noise control, he suggests attaching a vibration isolator. I used one from Granger (Mason - 5C141). I decided on a change in color, thus they are painted yellow. Oh, btw - they are $32 each! Guess I can't return them now.





Although the original mounting connectors were 1/4-20 bolts attached to a 1/4-20 t-nut, I knocked out the t-nut and drilled a 3/8" clearance hole. I decided to go with the maximum sized bolt diameter that was on the vibration isolation bracket, and used fender washers for extra holding power on the wood.

The instructions supplied with the dust collector are very good and easy to follow. Anyone using their head would have followed those directions, but I would have had to call someone to come over. Instead, I lifted the 5 HP Leeson motor, motor mount, and attached brackets, to the wall brackets without anyone being there (9' 6" up). Sure it was easy. Now comes the hard part - installing the impeller! A bit lighter, but I will still be fighting gravity in snugging it up to the motor shaft.

I also started with the electrical. I cannibalized a Ace Lamson HW2190 outdoor remote switch and am going to hook it up to the relay. So far I've started mounting everything into the PVC box. Next, run the wires. I am going to also install two switches - one for the 110v relay / remote, and another for the 220v motor. That will allow me to make any changes without having to worry about dangling hot wires.



I'm hoping to have a test-run this weekend. So far, everything is going together quite well.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

BillyJ said:


> *Motor is up, but not running yet*
> 
> There is a simple reason for the delay in this install - I don't like to spend money on things I will not use. Yes, I will use the dust collector, but I had to convince myself that adding the vibration isolator brackets would be worth the investment in the long run.
> 
> ...


You may want to turn the motor around now, while you have the chance. The capacitors (which you may have to get into someday) are facing the wall.

Here's my installation:

http://www.gallery2.clearvuecyclones.com/v/CV1800+and+CVMax/JJohnston/


----------



## BillyJ (Aug 18, 2009)

BillyJ said:


> *Motor is up, but not running yet*
> 
> There is a simple reason for the delay in this install - I don't like to spend money on things I will not use. Yes, I will use the dust collector, but I had to convince myself that adding the vibration isolator brackets would be worth the investment in the long run.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion. I did have it turned around, but thought I could pick up 2' by facing it in that direction. However, your point is well taken. It looks like I will have to turn it around again! Thanks for suggesting that now!


----------



## TulsaWoodSmith (Mar 17, 2009)

BillyJ said:


> *Motor is up, but not running yet*
> 
> There is a simple reason for the delay in this install - I don't like to spend money on things I will not use. Yes, I will use the dust collector, but I had to convince myself that adding the vibration isolator brackets would be worth the investment in the long run.
> 
> ...


Damn, Bill. Those of us who use duct tape and baling wire are shamed! You do class work, my friend. I am going to re-do my vac system in October. Would you enjoy a trip to Oklahoma?

Michael


----------



## RonPeters (Jul 7, 2010)

BillyJ said:


> *Motor is up, but not running yet*
> 
> There is a simple reason for the delay in this install - I don't like to spend money on things I will not use. Yes, I will use the dust collector, but I had to convince myself that adding the vibration isolator brackets would be worth the investment in the long run.
> 
> ...


I take it it's rather noisy? Has anyone used a dB meter to determine how loud it is?

Can't wait to hear the results of the dust removal….


----------



## BillyJ (Aug 18, 2009)

BillyJ said:


> *Motor is up, but not running yet*
> 
> There is a simple reason for the delay in this install - I don't like to spend money on things I will not use. Yes, I will use the dust collector, but I had to convince myself that adding the vibration isolator brackets would be worth the investment in the long run.
> 
> ...


Ron - I believe all DC's are loud. From video I've seen on the CV-1800, it runs between 80 - 82 dB. However, that's with it being in a closet, using insulation, and making sure everything is sealed. My Jet is loud, and when I run my router table or planer, I always put ear protection on. I'll probably still do the same thing even if it does come in at 80 dB.

From everything I've read, and from those LJ that have a CV-1800, it picks up dust - not just chips. I'm not in the shop all day, but I still want my lungs to look good another 20 years from now. After reading Bill Pentz, I decided to do something for my health. Small price to pay in order to enjoy woodworking the rest of my life!


----------



## BillyJ (Aug 18, 2009)

BillyJ said:


> *Motor is up, but not running yet*
> 
> There is a simple reason for the delay in this install - I don't like to spend money on things I will not use. Yes, I will use the dust collector, but I had to convince myself that adding the vibration isolator brackets would be worth the investment in the long run.
> 
> ...


Michael - October is not a good month. Usually beer is flowing somewhere, so every weekend is spent at some fest. However, I'm sure I can find something going on in OK - sure, I'll be there.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

BillyJ said:


> *Motor is up, but not running yet*
> 
> There is a simple reason for the delay in this install - I don't like to spend money on things I will not use. Yes, I will use the dust collector, but I had to convince myself that adding the vibration isolator brackets would be worth the investment in the long run.
> 
> ...


I'll gladly go with ya Billy (to keep you alert on the drive) LOL Nice job so far. may have you come and pay me a visit to figure my DC set up


----------



## BillyJ (Aug 18, 2009)

BillyJ said:


> *Motor is up, but not running yet*
> 
> There is a simple reason for the delay in this install - I don't like to spend money on things I will not use. Yes, I will use the dust collector, but I had to convince myself that adding the vibration isolator brackets would be worth the investment in the long run.
> 
> ...


Rick - sounds good to me. Have fun turning today - it's going to be a hot one!!


----------



## Rileysdad (Jun 4, 2009)

BillyJ said:


> *Motor is up, but not running yet*
> 
> There is a simple reason for the delay in this install - I don't like to spend money on things I will not use. Yes, I will use the dust collector, but I had to convince myself that adding the vibration isolator brackets would be worth the investment in the long run.
> 
> ...


Vibration isolators? What's that all about. These things are meant to howl! I have one in my shop and I have to get a clearance from Air Traffic Control before I start it up. Sounds like an F-16 on afterburner. But man does that thing work. It'll suck the chrome off your trailer hitch!

By the way, I piped 6" PVC to all the machines without any grounding wire and I've never had a problem in the 4 years I've had it.


----------



## BillyJ (Aug 18, 2009)

BillyJ said:


> *Motor is up, but not running yet*
> 
> There is a simple reason for the delay in this install - I don't like to spend money on things I will not use. Yes, I will use the dust collector, but I had to convince myself that adding the vibration isolator brackets would be worth the investment in the long run.
> 
> ...


Hey, I'm planning on doing this only once - have to go all the way, right?!? The plumbing store in town carries the 6" S&D PVC @ $20 for a 10' section. I looked into the metal ducts - I'd have to apply for a loan from the Treasury Dept in order to get mine running. I'm still debating on the grounding part. I've read it, believe it, but still flipping a coin. Perhaps I'll use the metal tape.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

BillyJ said:


> *Motor is up, but not running yet*
> 
> There is a simple reason for the delay in this install - I don't like to spend money on things I will not use. Yes, I will use the dust collector, but I had to convince myself that adding the vibration isolator brackets would be worth the investment in the long run.
> 
> ...


Bj I got the HF 2hp DC and want to make one of these, any plans you have would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, mike


----------



## BillyJ (Aug 18, 2009)

BillyJ said:


> *Motor is up, but not running yet*
> 
> There is a simple reason for the delay in this install - I don't like to spend money on things I will not use. Yes, I will use the dust collector, but I had to convince myself that adding the vibration isolator brackets would be worth the investment in the long run.
> 
> ...


Mike - if you visit the Clear Vue web site http://www.clearvuecyclones.com/ and pull down the Clearvue Community bar, you can see what others have done. Between that and Bill Pentz's site, there is A LOT of information on building the dust collector. In fact, on Bill Pentz's site, he takes you step-by-step through the process of making one from scratch.

This Clear Vue DC came complete (with everything already cut, drilled, and molded). The instruction sheet is fairly specific to this DC. I tried the link above and it didn't work. Here is a good link:

http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/index.cfm


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

BillyJ said:


> *Motor is up, but not running yet*
> 
> There is a simple reason for the delay in this install - I don't like to spend money on things I will not use. Yes, I will use the dust collector, but I had to convince myself that adding the vibration isolator brackets would be worth the investment in the long run.
> 
> ...


BillyJ, I put in 6" metal spiral pipe system in my shop with the Clearvue. I found the pipe and fittings locally for very reasonable prices. Make sure you use long sweep 90 degree elbows for any turns. Or two 45 dgree elbows. I know of others who have installed S&D pipe without any problems. I believe the most important thing to do is make sure you put on some good blast gates and bring 6" as close as possibles to the machines. I found the Lee Valley gates easy to install and they work very well:

http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?c=&p=51506&cat=1,42401,62597

I will be glad to answer any questions about the install.

John


----------



## BillyJ (Aug 18, 2009)

*FINISHED - AT LAST!!!*

Please, no applause. Really.

Ok, just a little.

On December 31, 2011, at 8:45 PM, I fired up my Clear Vue dust collector. Granted, it worked. But the rather loud noise caused me to shut it down within seconds. After several successive attempts, it became very apparent the fan was flexing enough to hit the suspension nuts.

But hey, it actually worked.

So what did I do today - I fixed the problem.

But wait, here are a few pictures of what brought me to this point. When I last wrote, I was beginning to wire.










The pic below is looking from the top-down to the floor - some 11' down.










On the left is the remote / relay box. This next pic if looking up.










If you were to see the rest of my shop, you would laugh at the furnace filters. I haven't used a dust collector since I sold my Jet a year ago; so keeping whatever dust the Clear Vue would release into the shop wouldn't make a real difference.










I purchased the can from McMaster-Carr and followed the suggestions from several other Clear Vue owners by putting some wheels on it. The clean-out box that supports the filters can be emptied from the bottom. Perhaps some day I will make a pull-out, but for now, this will work.

It was the piping that took quite a while - not only to assemble, but to plan out. Of course, I was looking for the best way to run the 6" S-D pipe, but I was focusing on only two places: the table saw and the planer / molding machine.



















But once up there, I started to think about the Blum and how lonely it was not being connected to the other machines in the shop. Notice, I did not tape several joints - my panel saw started to complain - guess I'll have to run a line in that direction too!

Although this will not show up on the Emmy Awards, here is a short video of the Clear Vue in action.

http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/u6h_KYNlUXw

BTW - all of this was NEEDED. Not only for my lungs, but I need to build some kitchen cabinets. Just to let you know - this dust collector will remove paint, chrome, and probably whole pieces of buildings. This thing is incredibly powerful.


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

BillyJ said:


> *FINISHED - AT LAST!!!*
> 
> Please, no applause. Really.
> 
> ...


BillyJ - Great upgrade, I am sure you will see differences you never expected.

BTW - aren't those tall ceilings are a real pain when you try to heat or run stuff overhead.

Steve.


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

BillyJ said:


> *FINISHED - AT LAST!!!*
> 
> Please, no applause. Really.
> 
> ...


Great job! I've been upgrading my dust collection also but not to the standards of a Clearview. 
Now all those DC runs are in the way of getting that drywall up..lol

Edit:
Ok…I just noticed your post of mounting the motor was 507 days ago….......................................................................................................................................................................................................................
How could you wait so long to get it fired up…new toys need to operational as fast as possible. ;^)


----------



## JockChris (Dec 15, 2011)

BillyJ said:


> *FINISHED - AT LAST!!!*
> 
> Please, no applause. Really.
> 
> ...


wow outstanding …. I need something like that in my shop.


----------



## BillyJ (Aug 18, 2009)

BillyJ said:


> *FINISHED - AT LAST!!!*
> 
> Please, no applause. Really.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. I'm glad to finally have a dust collector that is stationary and powerful. Steve - this is the first winter with heat. I really haven't noticed much of a change in my bills. I keep it at 45 when I'm not there, then turn it up to about 50 when I'm in the shop. Not being used to heat, I can work in a short sleeve shirt at 50 and be comfortable. I'll keep you posted on the cost once the season is over.

Gary, it's a long story. I didn't believe it when you posted 507 - but you're right! The problem - too much to do and not enough time. Everyone has a job for me, and of course, family comes first. Also, although there was the "new toy" feeling, my motivation was lacking. Most of my remodeling jobs didn't involve much woodworking, but the one I'm working on now requires a full kitchen. Thus - this was a NEED. All that being said, I was cuttin the rug and singing all day as I was hooking up the machines. Heck, I almost wet my pants.

Chris - that is exactly what I kept saying to myself for many years. I never thought it would happen, but I finally bit the bullet and bought one. After reading so much about the negative effects of saw dust, I decided I better get something that really works. I'm glad I finally did.


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

BillyJ said:


> *FINISHED - AT LAST!!!*
> 
> Please, no applause. Really.
> 
> ...


I am jealous, bought my Clearvue about 6 months ago and 1 month ago finally got it together and hung and wired it. Now waiting for money for ducts and warmer weather. From the video it doesn't seem to loud, what do you think? Enjoy that bad boy.


----------



## BillyJ (Aug 18, 2009)

BillyJ said:


> *FINISHED - AT LAST!!!*
> 
> Please, no applause. Really.
> 
> ...


Clay - it was loud, but I need to put a door on the enclosure. After that, it should be ok. I did learn a few things, though, and I'll probably write another blog about my discoveries. The key to having a successful installation - whatever you think you might POSSIBLY EVER need or want - prepare beforehand. Making alterations after the fact can be a real pain.

I really wanted to run metal spiral ductwork, but at double the cost of S-D pipe, I decided against it. For now, this will have to work. Perhaps one day I'll have enough disposable income to install metal.


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

BillyJ said:


> *FINISHED - AT LAST!!!*
> 
> Please, no applause. Really.
> 
> ...


The positng of this video could not have come at a better time for me. I have just started my journey into serious dust collection. While it does not compare to such powerful collectors as the Clear Vue, my recently purchased HF 2HP dust collector is a far cry from the shop vac system I was using. I would eventually like to make the system you have, in due time.

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Kjuly (May 28, 2009)

BillyJ said:


> *FINISHED - AT LAST!!!*
> 
> Please, no applause. Really.
> 
> ...


Awesome job Billy,
Thanks for sharing. You convinced me to check out the clear view option.
Thanks
Keith


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

BillyJ said:


> *FINISHED - AT LAST!!!*
> 
> Please, no applause. Really.
> 
> ...


Looks great, Billy. I am curious as to why you woud consider replacing your PVC ducting with metal? Are you getting static shocks from the system?


----------



## BillyJ (Aug 18, 2009)

BillyJ said:


> *FINISHED - AT LAST!!!*
> 
> Please, no applause. Really.
> 
> ...


pmayer - no shocks. I would switch over only for durability. I'm rather dangerous around plastic, and tend to accidentally hit things when I'm not paying close attention to where things are located. Every time I pick up a 12' length of wood, I'm fearful to hitting the ducting or light bulbs. If it were metal, I wouldn't be so cautious.


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

BillyJ said:


> *FINISHED - AT LAST!!!*
> 
> Please, no applause. Really.
> 
> ...


Interesting. I do not have experience with metal ducting but it surprises me that it is more durable than 6" PVC. I can't imagine damaging 6" PVC by bumping into it with a board. Do you use sheet metal screws at your seams to hold them together? I could see the pipe decoupling at a joint if it is jarred while not secured. When I have forgotten to secure a joint I have seen them decouple over time.

I like the paint job on your system, btw. I wish I would have done the same before I installed but I was just too anxious to get it up and running. Looks great.


----------



## BillyJ (Aug 18, 2009)

BillyJ said:


> *FINISHED - AT LAST!!!*
> 
> Please, no applause. Really.
> 
> ...


pmayer - Initially I thought of screwing the pipe together, however, the tape holds them very secure. What I also like about the HVAC aluminum tape is that it stops air from getting in. Thanks for the word on the paint job. Next is the ducting and shop.


----------



## BillyJ (Aug 18, 2009)

*Final thoughts on the installation *

As a qualifying opening statement, please read this post as my views, observations, and beliefs. They do not necessarily reflect "industry standards" or your experiences with dust collection, Clear Vue dust collectors, or any science related to dust collection.

That being said, here are some observations of my installation of the Clear Vue 1800 DC.

1. If the instruction suggests, or others tell you something regarding the size, placement, type of, or anything else regarding the installation of dust collection - you might want to listen to them.

In the CV documentation and in many posts I read regarding the size of room needed to install the CV DC, the minimum size was a 4' x 4' room. MAKE YOUR ROOM LARGER. Yes, everything will fit, but it would sure be nice to be able to easily install, fix, replace, and work on everything without hanging upside-down from a rafter or lying on my back.

2. Unless you operate a business and have to worry about OSHA regulations, PVC piping poses less danger then breathing the dust itself. I am by no means an expert, however, after reading articles by people with PhD's in fields relating to electromagnetic discharge, the facts are clear. Your health (as related to inhaling various wood dust particles) is at greater risk then using PVC ducts and risking an explosion.

That being said, if you have the money to spend on metal ducts, and it would make you sleep better at night, then do it. If you want to read some good articles on this issue:

http://home.comcast.net/~rodec/woodworking/articles/DC_myths.html

http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/ducting.cfm#StaticElectricity

3. Continuing on with the ducting. In one of the posts I read that it's best not to permanently attach the ducts. I have to concur. On more then one occasion, I changed things around (you know how that goes - you put it together just to see a better way after you're done), and had to remove / relocate / re-do the ducting. Using HVAC aluminum tape is best. First, unlike duct (or Duck) tape, it does not deteriorate. Second, it gives a wonderfully strong seal that does not allow air leaks. I would recommend that over screwing pipes together.

4. Rather then relying on Occam's razor, I first chose to make everything as complicated as possible. I ran wiring so I could have multiple switches to control both the motor and the remote start. Unless your DC is hundreds of feet away from the circuit box (mine is about 20'), there is no need to have multiple switches.

I also used vibration isolators, and now wonder whether I needed to invest in anything that extreme. After observing the startup, running, and shut-down of the DC, I cannot see much vibration. Perhaps it is eliminated by the isolators, and perhaps someone who is using the supplied rubber grommets would be able to confirm, however, what I did might be over-kill.

5. Unless you are going for a NASA-type clean room, I'm not really convinced that spending hours measuring and calculating resistance static pressure, zoning considerations, etc, etc., is all that necessary. My shop is small (about 1,000 sq ft). I have one main run, and currently have one branch run (which will change to two eventually). I am the only person working in my shop, and as such, will only run one machine at a time. I measured, calculated, recalculated, and sweated over the length of runs, power, diameter, and everything connected with dust collecting. I read almost every available book, article, and pamphlet on the subject (within reason). When it was all said and done, I better hang on to anything in my hand if I'm close to an open duct.

In the video I posted, I had placed about two pounds of chips by my router table duct opening, and then hit the remote. To be exact, there is 22' of duct between my router table and the CV-DC. It took about 1.5 seconds for the chips to be sucked into the DC from that distance.

I'm not suggesting that anyone with a 20,000 sq ft shop running multiple machines just slap a bunch of ducting up and hit the switch. However, for the average LJ with a small workshop like mine, I cannot imagine having to do all of this again for such small runs.

Again, these are my observations and thoughts. I know many of the things mentioned will cause consternation with some people. I do not mean to make light of anything serious, and perhaps someone can document actual cases where great harm was incurred by not following industry "standards." But I believe a lot of woodworkers and industry spokespersons have over complicated a rather intuitive process.

One final thought:

If you don't have a dedicated dust collection system - get one! You'll forever be thankful.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

BillyJ said:


> *Final thoughts on the installation *
> 
> As a qualifying opening statement, please read this post as my views, observations, and beliefs. They do not necessarily reflect "industry standards" or your experiences with dust collection, Clear Vue dust collectors, or any science related to dust collection.
> 
> ...


Very sage thoughts.

Nice job on your system !!


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

BillyJ said:


> *Final thoughts on the installation *
> 
> As a qualifying opening statement, please read this post as my views, observations, and beliefs. They do not necessarily reflect "industry standards" or your experiences with dust collection, Clear Vue dust collectors, or any science related to dust collection.
> 
> ...


I have a Clearvue cyclone that I finished installing a few months ago; I love it, but it was a long process to get it set up. I think the only other cyclone that compares with it would be one of the larger units from Penn State Ind. 
1) I agree, I made my closet ~3×3' which is very, very tight! Also messed up putting the impeller on the motor shaft..partially b/c I didn't read the instructions thoroughly.
3)I went with quick-fit ducting for that very reason. Cost a bunch, but was rediculously easy to put up.
4)My shop is 17×30: I debated about getting a remote, but realized that I'd probably not be shutting the DC off and on too often, I tend to switch it on, do all my power tool work and then turn it off if I'm going to glue up or do some finishing. Plus, 30' is not that far to have to walk to flip a switch…
5) I used a static pressure calculator on Bill Pentz's website, mainly to ensure that my basic set-up of my ducting would work. My main concern was optimizing the airflow at my mitre saw, which I put at the beginning of my duct runs, and ensuring the airflow at the end of the ducting was adequate. It was a useful exercise for me to go through the simple static pressure calculator as it really demonstrated the effect of duct size, "T"'s, wye's etc. on CFM. Also confirmed that basically all single stage DC don't have the power to capture fine dust.

Anyways, welcome to the Clearvue world!


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

BillyJ said:


> *Final thoughts on the installation *
> 
> As a qualifying opening statement, please read this post as my views, observations, and beliefs. They do not necessarily reflect "industry standards" or your experiences with dust collection, Clear Vue dust collectors, or any science related to dust collection.
> 
> ...


1. If the instruction suggests… - WHAT!! DAMHIKT

The reference to PVC grounding is great. Several years ago I asked an electrical engineer (who didn't woodwork) about grounding PVC and he looked at me weird. Then he called a couple other EE over to his desk and had me repeat the question. Most smiled and one wanted to start into a dissertation on electricity. Bottom line was that there was no way to ground an insulator. They also questioned how a spark would be created inside the sealed stationary system.

Only real risk to them was a metal to metal scrapping in the fan system.

Steve.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

BillyJ said:


> *Final thoughts on the installation *
> 
> As a qualifying opening statement, please read this post as my views, observations, and beliefs. They do not necessarily reflect "industry standards" or your experiences with dust collection, Clear Vue dust collectors, or any science related to dust collection.
> 
> ...


"They also questioned how a spark would be created inside the sealed stationary system."

My understanding, on THAT bit, is the rare chance that you suck up two screws, for example. At high velocities, they COULD spark, if they bang into each other.

Also true with a ferrous impeller. They aren't all, but … I *think* some are. Hardware, hitting that, could spark.

*BillyJ*: I would LOVE the opportunity-if you could, would, and were so inclined, to see a video that showed us-for example-how fast a ShopVac sucked up a handful of shavings, compared to how fast your cyclone setup did.

No biggie, but … if you were ever bored … it might help ME get a better understanding of the difference in suction power.


----------



## BillyJ (Aug 18, 2009)

BillyJ said:


> *Final thoughts on the installation *
> 
> As a qualifying opening statement, please read this post as my views, observations, and beliefs. They do not necessarily reflect "industry standards" or your experiences with dust collection, Clear Vue dust collectors, or any science related to dust collection.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the additional comments. NBeener - that sounds like a good split-screen video. My point, though, was focusing on the distance covered and the CFM. Manitario talked about his chop saw being at the beginning of his run. Unfortunately, my shop set-up plans changed many times and where my DC was supposed to be originally placed was not where it finally ended up. My chop saw is attached to a small shop vac placed under the bench. The short 14" distance has less to do with diameter then the CFM of the shop vac. If, when I have nothing else to do (sure), I'll probably sit down and recalculate everything and connect to my main DC.

Steve - I often wonder why people spend so much time worrying about the one in a million chances and avoid the monster breathing down their back. I recently read an OSHA bulletin discussing wood shop rules. Most fires in the wood industry begin with smoldering embers. Cleaning your shop at the end of the day will prevent most bad things from happening.

Along those same lines, I should probably have an anti-combustion electric motor on my finishing room vent. However, I doubt I would ever be able to replicate the inside of a piston given the size of the room (1000 cf), but anything might be possible. I'll venture to say, though, that given the fact that the room is not hermetically sealed and the exact amount of VOC and O2 are not present (along with a spark from an ungrounded source), I doubt an explosion will occur. In the mean time, I'll probably stick with water-based finishers anyway.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

BillyJ said:


> *Final thoughts on the installation *
> 
> As a qualifying opening statement, please read this post as my views, observations, and beliefs. They do not necessarily reflect "industry standards" or your experiences with dust collection, Clear Vue dust collectors, or any science related to dust collection.
> 
> ...


Neil, I'll try and post a video this weekend of a shaving sucking race between my cyclone and my shop-vac.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

BillyJ said:


> *Final thoughts on the installation *
> 
> As a qualifying opening statement, please read this post as my views, observations, and beliefs. They do not necessarily reflect "industry standards" or your experiences with dust collection, Clear Vue dust collectors, or any science related to dust collection.
> 
> ...


Can anyone tell me if mounting the impeller part of a DC, the part that sucks, on its side would hurt the system. The actual DC that is. I've seen it done and wonder if it would cause problems with the DC.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

BillyJ said:


> *Final thoughts on the installation *
> 
> As a qualifying opening statement, please read this post as my views, observations, and beliefs. They do not necessarily reflect "industry standards" or your experiences with dust collection, Clear Vue dust collectors, or any science related to dust collection.
> 
> ...


*Rob*:

Ahem.

[clears throat]

*WOO-HOO !!!!*

I'm canceling NetFlix


----------



## BillyJ (Aug 18, 2009)

BillyJ said:


> *Final thoughts on the installation *
> 
> As a qualifying opening statement, please read this post as my views, observations, and beliefs. They do not necessarily reflect "industry standards" or your experiences with dust collection, Clear Vue dust collectors, or any science related to dust collection.
> 
> ...


Mike - mounting the DC on side is no problem. If you visit the Clear Vue photo gallery, there are a lot of ideas. Here is a link to a very good example. The impeller is mounted sideways and is separate from the cyclone body.

http://www.gallery2.clearvuecyclones.com/v/CV1800+and+CVMax/rand4723/


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

BillyJ said:


> *Final thoughts on the installation *
> 
> As a qualifying opening statement, please read this post as my views, observations, and beliefs. They do not necessarily reflect "industry standards" or your experiences with dust collection, Clear Vue dust collectors, or any science related to dust collection.
> 
> ...


I agree that you can't ground an insulator. I also read that there has never been a recorded incident of a fire from a collector in a home shop. There have been fires in commercial shops and graineries. Let me ask a question on this matter. If the PVC poses a problem, why doesn't the Clear Vue cyclone pose a problem? Are we supposed to wrap copper wire around the Clear Vue cyclone and attach that to the motor? Another question. Why don't we worry about the plastic hoses on our shop vacs? Makes me say hhhhmmmmm


----------

